# Husqvarna 14527SB-LS Wheels are hard to rotate



## Davidlocke331 (Mar 14, 2015)

The issue started as the snow blower would not move when engaged. A couple of easy checks/repairs first... belts were worn so replaced it and still no joy. Checked the friction disc and it was well worn... so I replaced it, but thought it to be odd that these were so badly worn down... then I noticed the intermediate gearing had the teeth broken off. (there's your problem)
So come to find that the wheel axle was very hard to rotate by hand... and I'm thinking that one side of the steering control clutches is holding the shaft creating friction ... that or one of the drive shaft bearing/bushings may be seized... 
Any idea on how the steering gear comes apart or is it not as complicated as it looks? I'd like to take the axle out and check bushings/bearings as I think this should rotate easily by hand without any resistance.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

there is going to be some drag on it. looks like you will have to unbolt it then slide it out on the shaft. polish up the shaft before you slide it off. can you post a vid of this drag thing you are talking about. it would help trying to picture everything.


----------



## Davidlocke331 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info, It's keyed with a couple of c clips holding it on... it will slide off I'm sure but I'm wondering if anyone has taken this axel type apart with a steering assist assembly attached? It's a friends machine so I'm not sure how much resistance there should be when rotating the wheels... I have a hard time rotating this wheel axel by hand. Something is grabbing it and I can't figure it out without taking the axel off. Do the steering units grab or release the wheel from the shaft when used? Also is it possible one of the bushings is Fowled? 

Thanks for any assistance... I'm currently waiting on the gearing to come in($210)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IF the bushing are wore you should feel slop in them. up and down or side to side.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the steering clutch's move in and out from the other part of the clutch


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I am not familiar with that machine, but the wheel axel shaft should turn fairly easily. It looks like their might be bushings on each side of the frame where the axel goes through.
If so then get some oil, or PB solvent, or both into the bushing area, and try to work the axel back and forth. It may free up. Others with knowledge of your may be more helpful.
Sid


----------



## Davidlocke331 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks again for all the info, I'll check the bushing and see what's going on there... For gearing teeth to break off there must have been a sudden stop or some type of extreme resistance or misalignment maybe...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That damage to the gear is harsh. It's almost like the wheels were seized in place and that is the likely spot for damage if the friction disc or belt won't slip.


----------

